# Yay or nay with this trainer?



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aside from the awful setup of this page (at least in my opinion) what do you think about this trainer? Dog Training

Also, they apparently offer schutzhund "training", but the site says only tracking and obedience, no bitework. Can they really claim to be trainers if they don't even train that aspect of the sport? I'm a bit put off by this from the get go...but I welcome all your comments!

Its a mess trying to find quality trainers out here. One I already know I have no use for, another has had mixed reviews, and this is the third...I'm pretty much out of options now.

I want to try some sports out with Kaiser when he is old enough, but the only TRUE schutzhund club I found (at least via google) is 3 hours away. The above website has a facility located about 30 minutes away. I'm tempted to email them, just to see what they say...but my initial impression is I'm not impressed.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Anyone can have a website so I never judge by website, it says "free" evaluation. I would go there and see for myself. Then decide how you like the trainer & the methods, and prices.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

but as far as schutzhund goes...why would they not offer bitework? Doesn't seem like a real club to me, if thats the case.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Go for the evaluation and sit in on a class. You will know very quickly if you like them.


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

Will you consider other venues of protection sport? There is a PSA club in North Carolina, not sure how far it is from you though. 

PSA Clubs


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'll consider anything 

I checked the link and unfortunately the 3 clubs in NC are all over 4 hours away  I'm pretty much located in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The website really doesn't say anything about their experience or training. I would ask what experience they have, what is their experience in Schutzhund, have they ever titled any dogs, what behavioral issues they have experience with.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Caledon said:


> Go for the evaluation and sit in on a class. You will know very quickly if you like them.


And this^^^^^


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Skip it!

Look elsewhere!


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

So here is a followup question: What do you do, if you CAN'T find a trainer?

I trained Dakota on my own, and only enrolled her in obedience to work on distractions (she already "knew" all the commands). With Kaiser though, I have no basis for teaching any dog sports...I DID go through agility with Dakota, but I'm certainly no agility trainer, and competition anything, whether its obedience, a protection sport, flyball, or whatever else...well, that is all outside of my comfort zone. NOT that I'm opposed to learning, because I LOVE to research and better myself...but I want this done correctly, and I'm not sure I can on my own. Thoughts?


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Caledon said:


> Go for the evaluation and sit in on a class. You will know very quickly if you like them.


 
Amen! :thumbup: This was how I figured out that one of the SchH clubs in my area was NOT for me. 



Kaiser2012 said:


> So here is a followup question: What do you do, if you CAN'T find a trainer?
> 
> ...but I want this done correctly, and I'm not sure I can on my own. Thoughts?


I can only speak to training in protection sports, but I would say for me (very new to my sport), it would have been basically impossible for me to accomplish much without my trainer/club. 
I've had pet dogs all my life, did 6 months of research, got the Michael Ellis dvds, read everything I could......and I have still hit major roadblocks that I wouldn't have gotten past without my trainer. Don't mean to discourage, just giving my experience.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Experience is what I'm looking for, so even if you are new to the sport, I appreciate all you can give me!

I may just have to be patient. If I ever move, maybe I will get lucky and find an area with some great clubs closer by!


----------

